# Azoo soil vs ADA soil



## steakman (Feb 3, 2012)

Azoo soil doesn't leak ammonia like Amazonia. 
I put my RCS in 24 hours after tank set up without problem. 
You might need to run it a week or two before introducing the more sensitive shrimps in.
They seem to last as long as Amazonia if not longer.
The difference is Azoo soil buffers the water PH a bit higher than Amazonia at 6.6-7.0 while Amazonia buffers the water PH at 5.8-6.4


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

One thing you should do is use the search function here on the forum to check out experiences other users have had. (I've reviewed it a few times)

When it comes to any healthy shrimp tank, I'm personally a fan of running things at 3.5-4ppm ammonia for 4-6 weeks to build up plenty of bacteria and such.

Azoo Plant Grower Bed doesn't contain much in terms of plant nutrition. In my experience, you have to add your own fertilizer. Regardless of the batch, I've always found that it breaks down much more quickly than ADA products. Its buffering capacity is hit or miss. Sometimes it'll hold RO water at a set point for six months, sometimes for two years. Each situation, tank, parameters and all that will be different. Your mileage will vary.

Note: Where the substrate 'buffers' will depend upon the water you're adding to the tank.


----------



## popytoys (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I will do little more keep searching for more info.


----------

